# Best Performance L Amour...



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Friend asked me to find him the best performance of this ''chanson''




And to find her a performance by Cecilie Bartoli on YT...
Now i realise i didnt thought bout that too much and dont really have the favorite your propositions?


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Dis ones good


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

So no answer???


----------

